# #MeToo" Reminiscient of Jim Crow Era



## vej36 (Dec 23, 2017)

Black American/Blackmen know well about False Accusations by White women regarding Rape/Sexual assault while, Due Process was suspended and replaced with Castration and then, hanging by the mob. 

Well, Whitemen welcome to the club my brothers because Old School Lynching is back via the #MeToo# Movement where loss of employment, loss of professional lisence, loss of custody of children or suspended from university all based on allegations. Oh yes, if, you're innocent then, nobody cares and compensation will require further legal battles with bias Court System. 

Be prepared to pursue the "TRUTH" Men it's your only salvation because women like Emily Lindin, who doesn't care if innocent men are sacrificed seems to have the ear of the masses but, you know it's her RIGHT to not care about the TRUTH. 

So, how many legitimate victims (men & women) will receive justice while, how many False accusers will be punished , if any? 

Thx,
vej36


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

How prevalent are these false accusations? I certainly know how prevalent assault has been in the my life and the lives of my loved ones. When was the last time anyone you knew was lynched? Or even falsely accused in a court of law? Guys decrying #metoo look like this to me

Frustated Senior Man With Fingers In Ears Against White Stock Photo | Getty Images


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

That's three post and three threads, all the same. 

Women really scare you, don't they? LOL, Poor baby.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Herman Cain. Clarence Thomas


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

vej36 said:


> Black American/Blackmen know well about False Accusations by White women regarding Rape/Sexual assault while, Due Process was suspended and replaced with Castration and then, hanging by the mob.
> 
> Well, Whitemen welcome to the club my brothers because Old School Lynching is back via the #MeToo# Movement where loss of employment, loss of professional lisence, loss of custody of children or suspended from university all based on allegations. Oh yes, if, you're innocent then, nobody cares and compensation will require further legal battles with bias Court System.
> 
> ...


You really hate women dude.Maybe get some help with that.
Professional help.


----------



## MidnightBlue (Nov 20, 2017)

Before I started going online, I had no idea just how much men truly hate women. I mean, yeah, I lived with the constant misogynistic slurs all girls and women have hurled at them but didn’t recognize it for the malice it was and is. I figured it was boys being boys and men just being “old fashioned”.

A younger and more naive me even considered myself something of a men’s rights supporter. Imagine my dismay when I found forums that proclaimed to be dedicated to the MRM and find they were nothing but platforms for the most crazed and vile misogyny imaginable. 

“Oh, if you want to see TRUE hate, go to the feminist sites!”, screech the males who are challenged about their venomous tirades. So I did. What I found, except on the most extreme feminist sites, is women discussing women. Sure, a lot play the victim and find victimization in everything but it just didn’t match the vitriol that was commonplace at ALL the MRA sites. 

“Just look at how media portrays men!” the MRAs rage. “Bumbling idiot husbands with competent wives! It’s an outrage!” So I did. Yeah, I saw a lot of bumbling husbands. I also saw that most of the bumbling husbands got to be the star of the show. They got all the best lines, had friends, got to be the cool/fun dad and were married to very one dimensional control freak women who played, at best, supporting roles. 

“Women get preferential treatment in divorce!” the men howl. “They get half of men’s stuff, the house, and child support! It’s financial rape!” For starters, let’s think about the half of men’s stuff angle. These moaning men labor under the impression that married women own NOTHING, that all assets belong to the husband. How else do they explain that the division of property is taking half of HIS stuff. It’s stupid. 

Then there’s the house. The house goes with the children because to expect them to move just to spite the ex wife is hateful. 

The children: Yes, most of the time mothers get the children. In marriage, husbands are all to happy to leave all or most of the responsibility of the children to the Mom. If there are career sacrifices to be made, in the overwhelming majority of the time, it will be made by the mother. The mom has the burden of carrying the child and most, if not ALL of the responsibility of bathing, feeding, changing diapers, clothing, medical appointments, school activities, extracurricular activities, and all the other countless tasks that come with raising children. Why, then, is it such a surprise when the mom gets custody? 

It boils down to money. The sad fact of it is these angry men don’t care about custody of the children anywhere near as much as they do about child support. They don’t WANT to support their children and don’t think they should HAVE to support their children. They think if they get custody, they’ll get to keep all the money for themselves and be totally absolved of responsibility. If the concept of child support was eliminated, an extremely small minority of these vicious males would consider having custody or even shared custody. 

Men who tend to fight for custody tend to get it. Men typically have a higher standard of life than women after divorce. Men have 100% choice in the whole abortion/forced support issue by choosing not to have unprotected sex. All of these are issues these guys ignore since it doesn’t fit in with their narrow minded views. 

Do false accusations happen? Yeah, of course. However, unpunished actual crimes happen at a far greater number. Just because a crime couldn’t be proven doesn’t mean it didn’t happen, something these men all too often “forget”. Victims are very often not given the justice that deserve. Their very characters are scrutinized and maligned, all with the intention of letting a perpetrator go free - assuming the incident even makes it into the justice system. 

Men like the OP absolutely LOVE pointing the finger at women while taking absolutely no personal responsibility for their own flaws and foibles. They blame women for everything. It’s their religion.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

anchorwatch said:


> That's three post and three threads, all the same.
> 
> Women really scare you, don't they? LOL, Poor baby.


Three incendiary threads. Enough heat to get the popcorn popped and the hot chocolate warmed up.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I was all with the me too stuff until they demanded that we no longer use the word alleged. Now I'm all for believing accusers, but the presumption of guilt will lead to abuse of the system.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Mr. Nail said:


> I was all with the me too stuff until they demanded that we no longer use the word alleged. Now I'm all for believing accusers, but the presumption of guilt will lead to abuse of the system.


I missed this one. Around here, they still use alleged in criminal proceedings until a verdict is rendered.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

MidnightBlue said:


> Before I started going online, I had no idea just how much men truly hate women. I mean, yeah, I lived with the constant misogynistic slurs all girls and women have hurled at them but didn’t recognize it for the malice it was and is. I figured it was boys being boys and men just being “old fashioned”.
> 
> A younger and more naive me even considered myself something of a men’s rights supporter. Imagine my dismay when I found forums that proclaimed to be dedicated to the MRM and find they were nothing but platforms for the most crazed and vile misogyny imaginable.
> 
> ...


I sense the overwhelming love of men in this post. Quite a large brush stroke stating men hate women. Perhaps it would be best to state men, not all, hate women. :smthumbup:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeswecan said:


> I sense the overwhelming love of men in this post. Quite a large brush stroke stating men hate women. Perhaps it would be best to state men, not all, hate women. :smthumbup:


What she said was "Men *like the OP*...." not "men". The OP is clearly following the MRA clap trap and its entire narrative. And yes, men LIKE THAT (MRA's and their ilk) do hate women and make it obvious with every word they say. They are also whiny baby victims of women, which this OP is clearly showing us with every post he makes.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> What she said was "Men *like the OP*...." not "men". The OP is clearly following the MRA clap trap and its entire narrative. And yes, men LIKE THAT (MRA's and their ilk) do hate women and make it obvious with every word they say. They are also whiny baby victims of women, which this OP is clearly showing us with every post he makes.


Thanks for clearing that up!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## MidnightBlue (Nov 20, 2017)

Women are CONSTANTLY painted with that broad brush here. It’s ridiculous.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Yeswecan said:


> Thanks for clearing that up!!! :smthumbup:


Oh snap! You got womansplained


----------



## Chisox (Dec 24, 2017)

The people that have actuslly abused the women are totally wrong and the legal system should deal with them properly.

But, The Liberals have promoted immodesty in dress, and in, artwork, and strong sexual content in films, and shows that go agaisnt the family. So its not only the perpetrator thats at fault, its even the accusers whi promote such nasty things.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Chisox said:


> The people that have actuslly abused the women are totally wrong and the legal system should deal with them properly.
> 
> But, The Liberals have promoted immodesty in dress, and in, artwork, and strong sexual content in films, and shows that go agaisnt the family. So its not only the perpetrator thats at fault, its even the accusers whi promote such nasty things.


The sort of abuses that went on with all the cases we have been reading about has been going on since the dawn of time. This is nothing new and has little do with all of that. If anything, at least today people feel they can at least bring sexual abuse out and talk about it.


----------



## MidnightBlue (Nov 20, 2017)

Chisox said:


> The people that have actuslly abused the women are totally wrong and the legal system should deal with them properly.
> 
> But, The Liberals have promoted immodesty in dress, and in, artwork, and strong sexual content in films, and shows that go agaisnt the family. So its not only the perpetrator thats at fault, its even the accusers whi promote such nasty things.


In the event of actual crimes, the perpetrator is the only one in the wrong. Period. Nothing excuses the perpetrator’s actions.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Chisox said:


> The people that have actuslly abused the women are totally wrong and the legal system should deal with them properly.
> 
> But, The Liberals have promoted immodesty in dress, and in, artwork, and strong sexual content in films, and shows that go agaisnt the family. So its not only the perpetrator thats at fault, its even the accusers whi promote such nasty things.


:tool: Immodesty in dress. mmmmmm Right. Better make sure them derned men are not challenged by my attire. They might see my in-burked body and eyes and ... gasp! ... ankles and be overrun. Don't eve get me started with artwork.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Sorry, I for one quite enjoy seeing women in immodest dress but that doesn't mean that I can or should harass, assault or rape them. 

It seems pretty simple: a woman (or man) is inviting sex if they ... well... ask for sex. Beyond that if you see someone in sexy clothes and you don't know them well, its a good assumption that they are wearing the clothes for someone else - quite possibly themselves.

You are OK with a smile / "hello", but beyond that they need to show some sort of reciprocal interest for you to continue. 

Modern life is full of needing to resist impulses (like tossing a live grenade into the project managers office) part of being a modern human is being able to resist those impulses.




Chisox said:


> The people that have actuslly abused the women are totally wrong and the legal system should deal with them properly.
> 
> But, The Liberals have promoted immodesty in dress, and in, artwork, and strong sexual content in films, and shows that go agaisnt the family. So its not only the perpetrator thats at fault, its even the accusers whi promote such nasty things.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

uhtred said:


> Sorry, I for one quite enjoy seeing women in immodest dress but that doesn't mean that I can or should harass, assault or rape them.


Aside from wondering what "immodest dress is", I have to say ... Duh? 



> It seems pretty simple: a woman (or man) is inviting sex if they ... well... ask for sex. Beyond that if you see someone in sexy clothes and you don't know them well, its a good assumption that they are wearing the clothes for someone else - quite possibly themselves.


The "consent" worry does not actually worry people who CARE whether or not their partner is psyched, involved, engaged... 


> You are OK with a smile / "hello", but beyond that they need to show some sort of reciprocal interest for you to continue.
> 
> Modern life is full of needing to resist impulses (like tossing a live grenade into the project managers office) part of being a modern human is being able to resist those impulses.


One cannot win the "immodest dress" thing. I have been told that yoga pants are an invitation... On my way home from YOGA! I have been told that pants on a woman is an invitation. Just. No.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

vej36 said:


> ...


i just read some post by some white guy on the internet who tried to warn us that men would be treated like black folk who were tortured and hanged just for being a convenient scapegoat just because there is a recent movement of women coming forward and telling stories about how they were sexually harassed.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

Chisox said:


> The people that have actuslly abused the women are totally wrong and the legal system should deal with them properly.
> 
> But, The Liberals have promoted immodesty in dress, and in, artwork, and strong sexual content in films, and shows that go agaisnt the family. So its not only the perpetrator thats at fault, its even the accusers whi promote such nasty things.


chisox would like to remind you that the victim is to blame.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I am a man....I love women.
I love you 

What to do? What to do with me?

What pigeon hole will I be placed in, My Dear?

The Typist-


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> I am a man....I love women.
> I love you
> 
> What to do? What to do with me?
> ...


Only you can refuse to play pigeon.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

MidnightBlue said:


> Before I started going online, I had no idea just how much men truly hate women. I mean, yeah, I lived with the constant misogynistic slurs all girls and women have hurled at them but didn’t recognize it for the malice it was and is. I figured it was boys being boys and men just being “old fashioned”.
> 
> A younger and more naive me even considered myself something of a men’s rights supporter. Imagine my dismay when I found forums that proclaimed to be dedicated to the MRM and find they were nothing but platforms for the most crazed and vile misogyny imaginable.
> 
> ...


There are some great points here, and a few that need to be addressed. I'm not speaking of the OP, as he obviously has an agenda. What I'm doing here is speaking for and about the myriad of men out there who have concerns over the way that accusations are often treated as fact. I am not doubting that much of this sexual abuse and sexism has happened, and I don't think it needs to be rugswept or overlooked. I'll state that as a father of two daughters, the husband of a wonderful wife and mother, and a man in general, these types of abuse need to STOP!

As a business owner, it concerns me that abuse accusations take on as much weight as they do BEFORE they are proven to be true. A man's career can be ruined by the accusation, even if there is no proof of the abuse and he emphatically denies it. Yes, false accusations happen. It's because of this that many in higher positions are now refusing to meet one-on-one with a female colleague or employee without either it being recorded or there being a third person in the group. That's sad. In reality it does a disservice to the colleague or employee. But, without these precautions, one opens themselfs to the possibility of retaliation or false accusations.

As for the part about men obviously not putting the time and effort in for children that wives do, or about how women give up so much for children... That may be true in many instances, but you are assuming that women are awesome, perfect caregivers unselfishly giving for their kids. It also assumes that men are the opposite. I take issue with that notion. In most instances, the two choose together to have a baby. So, pushing the martyr thing doesn't work here. Also, many women continue their career after childbirth. My wife certainly did. That's a choice women make.

There are plenty of stories here on TAM and elsewhere of bad mothers and great father's. However, the courts will usually rule for the mother, especially in the UK. There are several ongoing stories here where the father got screwed, even though he had built a great case. The courts just don't care.

As for divorce, aside from divvying up "things" there is an issue with alimony and yes, the house too. If courts routinely favor mothers, then it goes too that they would favor women in the house, since they want the kids to primarily live there.

The reality is that more men and women should either choose not to marry, or they should at least choose to have separate finances. But, that's a topic for a different thread.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

TX-SC said:


> There are some great points here, and a few that need to be addressed. I'm not speaking of the OP, as he obviously has an agenda. What I'm doing here is speaking for and about the myriad of men out there who have concerns over the way that accusations are often treated as fact. I am not doubting that much of this sexual abuse and sexism has happened, and I don't think it needs to be rugswept or overlooked. I'll state that as a father of two daughters, the husband of a wonderful wife and mother, and a man in general, these types of abuse need to STOP!
> 
> As a business owner, it concerns me that abuse accusations take on as much weight as they do BEFORE they are proven to be true.


This is where good harassment policy is very useful. Recourse is spelled out in detail, and it does not involve firing on the spot.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

NobodySpecial said:


> This is where good harassment policy is very useful. Recourse is spelled out in detail, and it does not involve firing on the spot.


Yes, it's good to have such a policy, but for large corporations or people in a service industry (Dr., Lawyer, teacher, etc.) such an accusation in itself can be a very bad thing.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

> Before I started going online, I had no idea just how much men truly hate women.


Meh ... this is just a small group of obnoxious malcontents that refuse to see women as individuals. It's the same thing, in reverse, when some of the more obnoxious "feminists" spew their generalized misandry. Both mostly hide behind their keyboards; some just want to stir up **** and then sit back and watch.

Stick around, you will find a few of these malcontents on TAM. OP is one example.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Red Sonja said:


> Meh ... this is just a small group of obnoxious malcontents that refuse to see women as individuals. It's the same thing, in reverse, when some of the more obnoxious "feminists" spew their generalized misandry. Both mostly hide behind their keyboards; some just want to stir up **** and then sit back and watch.
> 
> Stick around, you will find a few of these malcontents on TAM. OP is one example.


My parents used to always say "the squeaky wheel gets the grease."

It's sad how true this has become over the years. To me, it is the worst thing about the internet and social media. The small groups get attached to the legitimate people and make everyone look bad.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

vej36 said:


> Black American/Blackmen know well about False Accusations by White women regarding Rape/Sexual assault while, Due Process was suspended and replaced with Castration and then, hanging by the mob.
> 
> Well, Whitemen welcome to the club my brothers because Old School Lynching is back via the #MeToo# Movement where loss of employment, loss of professional lisence, loss of custody of children or suspended from university all based on allegations. Oh yes, if, you're innocent then, nobody cares and compensation will require further legal battles with bias Court System.
> 
> ...


In as much as the worst thing about the Jim Crow era was people posting hashtags, then yes, it is comparable. 

That seems a stretch to me.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

vej36 said:


> Black American/Blackmen know well about False Accusations by White women regarding Rape/Sexual assault while, Due Process was suspended and replaced with Castration and then, hanging by the mob.
> 
> Well, Whitemen welcome to the club my brothers because Old School Lynching is back via the #MeToo# Movement where loss of employment, loss of professional lisence, loss of custody of children or suspended from university all based on allegations. Oh yes, if, you're innocent then, nobody cares and compensation will require further legal battles with bias Court System.
> 
> ...


This will end only after the relations between the sexes have been permanently damaged by this witch hunt for anything that could possibly be considered sexual harassment.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

tech-novelist said:


> vej36 said:
> 
> 
> > Black American/Blackmen know well about False Accusations by White women regarding Rape/Sexual assault while, Due Process was suspended and replaced with Castration and then, hanging by the mob.
> ...


No it will end when all the old farts who pretended not to know better die off and the younger generations who will laugh at the incredulous crap that used to happen take over the world. Men and women will be happily having happy consensual sex with each other and will not harass each other because they are more humane and egalitarian than the old farts who perpetuated that crap for centuries.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> No it will end when all the old farts who pretended not to know better die off and the younger generations who will laugh at the incredulous crap that used to happen take over the world. Men and women will be happily having happy consensual sex with each other and will not harass each other because they are more humane and egalitarian than the old farts who perpetuated that crap for centuries.


Time will tell.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

@Faithful Wife, 

Umm, I'm pretty fortunate to have reached the "old fart" designation. Just saying... :laugh:


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

double post


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Not sure. The high tech industry has a very young overall workforce and harassment is a HUGE problem there. (both from news reports and personal contacts). Similar industries with an older workforce have far fewer problems. 

My wife works in an industry that has traditionally had older workers and has had very few, and only minor issues (immediately resolved by management). I also work in an organization with older workers and have seen very few problems. 

I suspect that we are seeing more older assailants because older men are more likely to be in a position of power, not because their behavior is fundamentally worse.




Faithful Wife said:


> No it will end when all the old farts who pretended not to know better die off and the younger generations who will laugh at the incredulous crap that used to happen take over the world. Men and women will be happily having happy consensual sex with each other and will not harass each other because they are more humane and egalitarian than the old farts who perpetuated that crap for centuries.


----------

